# Jetta 2009 Ipod dock to Aux using MDI ?



## inmyblood (Mar 31, 2015)

First I want to say that I am a newbie when it comes to radios, I hope someone can help me get AUX functionality in my car. I have a 2009 VW TDI Jetta and I am so happy with it however the radio (with silver buttons and no touch screen) comes with an ipod dock under the armrest, which i am trying to convert into an AUX cable. is that possible? here is a video of a method but it is a bit expensive https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LVi7YV4OFKo I have the same exact setup and radio. I purchased an MDI cable thinking that removing the dock it will have an MDI/AMI connection but no it has a different type. Can someone guide me ? thanks a lot !

My Radio Looks like this:









The AMI/MDI cable I purchased is this:


----------



## ragin bull (Apr 29, 2012)

I believe that using the Dension set up is your best bet. 


Sent from my iPhone  using Tapatalk


----------

